# Sub Contracting in Cincinnati, OH



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Need some sub contractors for Cincinnati, You can PM for more info. Thanks for your replies.
JOSH


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

BUMPpayup BUMP


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Can I work for you?? I have a 32" barn scraper!!


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I had you allready signed up there/:salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

WALKERS;427456 said:


> I had you allready signed up there/:salute:


Ok, sweet, !! Did u find salt?


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't PM yet, but where in Cincy are you needing help? I am interested.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes I did $60 a ton. Skid is $167.00. xysport Did you hear from Tom yet he busted his thumb up.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

WALKERS;427472 said:


> Yes I did $60 a ton. Skid is $167.00. xysport


Good deal, i'm still paying less


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah but you get everything for allmost free.:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Hows that? I dont have a leaf loader !!!!!!


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Some of us cant have EVERYTHING.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I dont get why you say I get every thing for free. :realmad:


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

Me Me Me Pick Me!!!!!!!


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok walker where did you find 170 a skid????????


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

At the Salt place !!!

Hello, Where else?


 Good to see you again erik hows work?>


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

06slvrctd;427470 said:


> I can't PM yet, but where in Cincy are you needing help? I am interested.


Hey we are on the East side of Cincinnati. Clermont County.:waving:


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

fernalddude;428032 said:


> Ok walker where did you find 170 a skid????????


Hey stranger Southwest Landmark in Pleasant Plain. I can get a number for you if you want.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

JeepCreepn01;428005 said:


> Me Me Me Pick Me!!!!!!!


You are allready in "BIG TIME"payup  :salute:


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Clapper&Company;427504 said:


> I dont get why you say I get every thing for free. :realmad:


You find all the deals and fix or fabricate something to make it make you money.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I do, but thats because I run a lot of junk lol.

I'm getting better about buying new, all my mowing equipment is with in 3 years old


Im not like you big money, I cant buy all new LOL


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Im not "Big Money" I am "Tight Money" LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Me to, You might no find a sub, but you got your own thread LOL


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

now i must just pray for snow before feb.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah me too. 
Clapper
Thats what it is looking like.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Walker Check ur pm


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

You guys are killing me to catch ya between here and ohio thread LOL Yea walker pm me the number thanks Eric...


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

If you cant keep up old man take notes


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

Walker if you need a dependable sidewalk guy i got one, he will work as long as it takes


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Bump to the top:bluebounc


----------

